# 8' x 10' Living Roof Garden Shed



## dmhes06 (Jul 7, 2010)

I am working on designing an 8' x 10' Living Roof Garden Shed. I will keep this update as the process goes along and I will upload the plans as I get them drawn up for the shed so people can comment on them or give me suggestions.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Pay* VERY* close attention to the suppliers specs on the living roof...

If you are not *EXACTLY* to spec, you will be repairing leaks, damage etc...on your dime...:no:


----------



## dmhes06 (Jul 7, 2010)

any thoughts about concrete piers to frost line or slab on grade with trenches to frost line


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Do you have a local Bldg. Dept. that has jurisdiction over this?

Permit/plans/specs?....:whistling


----------



## dmhes06 (Jul 7, 2010)

I had a set of architecture plans drawn up but it was to big for what the customer wanted so I scaled it back down to 8 x 10. Also they told me they wanted a slab instead of concrete piers but with building codes the depth i have to go is 4 ft to get below frost line.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Go see your codes / building inspector about a monolithic slab.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

dmhes06 said:


> I had a set of architecture plans drawn up but it was to big for what the customer wanted so I scaled it back down to 8 x 10. Also they told me they wanted a slab instead of concrete piers but with building codes the depth i have to go is 4 ft to get below frost line.


So they want a concrete floor. Plenty of pole barns have concrete floors. Pretty much the same as pouring a driveway or sidewalk.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

dmhes06 said:


> I had a set of architecture plans drawn up but it was to big for what the customer wanted so I scaled it back down to 8 x 10. Also they told me they wanted a slab instead of concrete piers but with building codes the depth i have to go is 4 ft to get below frost line.


We have to set footers 4' below grade for frost protection here. We also are allowed to build on monolithic slabs, quicker, cheaper, effective.

An 8x10 shed would not require a permit here, so no AHJ. But these regs vary according to location, safest bet is to check first.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## dmhes06 (Jul 7, 2010)

We decided to place 30 inch footers below a 6inch pad with #4 rebar place 12" on Center grid in the pad and a grid going down the center of the trenches. If somebody has any better sugestions for rebar placement I would love to listen. I haven't placed much rebar in deep trenches before. Used to work in a standard 12-16 inch footer not somthing twice that depth and having to deal with a frost line.


----------



## dmhes06 (Jul 7, 2010)

We decided to place 30 inch footers dug by hand below a 6inch pad with #4 rebar place 12" on Center grid in the pad and a grid going down the center of the trenches. If somebody has any better suggestions for rebar placement I would love to listen.


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

DavidC said:


> We have to set footers 4' below grade for frost protection here. We also are allowed to build on monolithic slabs, quicker, cheaper, effective.
> 
> An 8x10 shed would not require a permit here, so no AHJ. But these regs vary according to location, safest bet is to check first.
> 
> ...


I don't do a whole lot of concrete work but how is it cheaper and quicker to do a mono slab? We did one a month or two ago and honestly by the time we got everything formed I could've had my block guy there and done. It may be structurally stronger but no way is it quicker in my opinion. Maybe you could explain it better.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

peteo said:


> I don't do a whole lot of concrete work but how is it cheaper and quicker to do a mono slab? We did one a month or two ago and honestly by the time we got everything formed I could've had my block guy there and done. It may be structurally stronger but no way is it quicker in my opinion. Maybe you could explain it better.


I don't think it was clear in my previous post, we aren't required to go down 4' for a mono slab. Typically the edges are turned down to a foot thick and wide around the perimeter with the field being 4" or more thick.

Minor excavation, a perimeter form and a single pour.

We do it all the time for sheds and garages. I don't agree, but it is permitable for building houses here also. 

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## dmhes06 (Jul 7, 2010)

I got the trenches dug for the footers on Friday. Didn't think about covering them up because of rain. We had a bad rain storm on saturday and with the hose leaking at the connector it flooded the trenches so now I am working on bailing out 18 inches of water. Some luck and I learn from next time. I will post pics of the dug trenches when I get a chance.


----------



## dmhes06 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Pouring slab tomorrow*

We are pouring the slab tomorrow for the shed and plan to start construction on it soon. Below is a copy of the rebar plans I drew for the shed.


----------

